# OCR Aware window, what to do!



## lilart (Apr 10, 1999)

After solving my Internet Explorer upgrade problem (see post 4-22-01), an "OCR Aware" window boots up with my desktop. It is a large window with 2 square smaller windows. One window is titled Unregistered Applicatons and has "STI Monitor" listed in its box. The other small window is titled Registered Applications and has "Microsoft Word" listed in that box. The buttons on the right are "OK", "Cancel", "Help", and "Register Office 97". A check box is there to "Enable OCR Aware". I would like to get rid of this in a safe way. What is OCR Aware? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks, lilart


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You have a scanner?


----------



## lilart (Apr 10, 1999)

Yes, I have a scanner--a UMAX AstraNET e3470. lilart


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, the message is just asking you if you'd like to register (only meaning have the scanner acknowledge scanning capabilities into word) for the ocr program, maybe you have omnipage pro or lite as well. Just click register, and all should be well.

BTW, ocr is optical character recognition, in case you want to scan a document into word and have it recognized without retyping the whole thing.

[Edited by AcaCandy on 04-29-2001 at 05:42 PM]


----------



## lilart (Apr 10, 1999)

I registered Office 97 as you suggested. The OCR Aware window still appears with my desktop. There is the a very small box for checking to "Enable OCR Aware". Would that help? I don't want to do anything to confuse my computer, but need some other idea to get rid of the pesky thing. Thanks, lilart


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can try that, it's not going to hurt anything. Does it just start with windows and then minimize, or is it always open?

If you find that you don't want it starting at all, just do this:

start button, type msconfig, then hit ok, go to the start up tab and uncheck whatever refers to the ocr aware, probably omnipage.

P.S. On mine, I always keep it unchecked (in the msconfig) until I need it, as it does take up some resources.

[Edited by AcaCandy on 04-29-2001 at 08:18 PM]


----------



## lilart (Apr 10, 1999)

Wish I could say it worked, but it didn't. I unchecked one box next to an OCRAware file and there was OCR box that was already unchecked. I restarted my computer, the window came up as usual. I went back to msconfig in Run and the box was checked as it was originally. I unchecked it again and restarted my computer again. Same result, the window appeared again. Any other suggestion will be appreciated, but I'm shutting down for the night. Thanks, lilart


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

From Word:
Go to tools menu - templates and addins and remove the OCR addin.

>She

Another thought: 
go to Start | run | and type regedit
When in regedit click once on 'my computer' and select file - export and export your registry to a backup folder.

Now navigate to:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
Look for the register/reminders that refer to what you listed in your question above. Also there are other run service keys beneath RUN that you may want to look through. If you find a key that lists the above click once on the key and select file - export (again to a backup folder) - then click in the right pane on the offending string value and delete it.
Close out of registry and go to File | find
type startup
Look through all of the startup folders and see if you have any reference to the above. If you do simply delete it.
Now reboot.

[Edited by shekerra on 04-30-2001 at 12:12 AM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi, She, quick question, I still have that add-in installed in my word, and it doesn't start up each time.....am I missing something?


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Aca which addin?

[Edited by shekerra on 04-30-2001 at 12:19 AM]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

aware97.dot


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Aca -
If you want that back just place it in your startup folder:
C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\STARTUP
or you should be able to add it via tools | addins


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think you missed my point. Lilart is having a problem everytime the computer starts, the ocr aware pops up, by disabling mine in the msconfig, that stops it from running in the background all the time on mine, without me having to remove the add-in from Word.


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Aca - I guess I did miss your point! Sorry. 
Lilart perchance are you using Act!


----------



## lilart (Apr 10, 1999)

Your fellas really have me confused, but then I get confused easily. What is "ACT"? I don't think I am using it? I'll try to find it and let you know. lilart


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Lilart - it does not sound like you have Act - you would know if you did 

Has anything above helped you or are you still experiencing problems?


>She


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Lilart, if I remember correctly, you restored a very old copy of your registry by mistake in that earlier  post. That's probably why your having the problems. Reinstall MS Word and then your scanner software and you should be fine.

BTW, one of the problems from your other post was registry backups dated in the year 2006. Have you verified your system date yet? Start>Settings>CP>Date/Time. Is it set to the correct year or 2006?

And have you made sure ScanRegistry is selected in your startup programs?

[Edited by Bryan on 04-30-2001 at 06:56 PM]


----------



## lilart (Apr 10, 1999)

To She: Nothing has helped so far. Window still pops up with my desktop.

To Bryan: Yes, I did go into the clock and the year is correct---2001. But I will follow your directions and make sure I got into the right place to check the clock. Is there only one place to go? If so, I was there once. I'll also check again re: ScanRegistry. I think I did all you suggested, but I'll review my copy of all the posts. I may have a problem reinstalling Word as my computer was "out of box" when I bought it and I don't think I have a set-up disk, but I'll look for it. I can reinstall my scanning disks. Do I reinstall each one in the bundle? Thanks again. Will let you know what I am able to do. lilart


----------



## lilart (Apr 10, 1999)

Bryan, I've been gone for some days and just now will start again to solve the OCR Aware problem. I found our Office 97 disks and have now installed Office, Access, and Word. I'm sure I had them all before my fiasco with updating Microsoft Explorer and uninstalling it, etc. With the addition of the old programs (Word, etc)that were missing, the OCRAware window still comes up. Now I want to install my scanner software again as suggested. Do I need to install the whole bundle?


----------



## lilart (Apr 10, 1999)

I answered my own question that I posted last. I installed just the Astra Scan disk and now the OCR Aware is no longer opened with my desktop. Thanks, Bryan, for your help and patience. Case closed. lilart


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Sorry I didn't respond to your earlier post. As hard as I try to be sure I respond back, I lose track of posts every once in a while. Anyway, your welcome and I'm glad to hear you're ok now.

BTW, have you checked to see if the dates of the registry backups are still showing the year 2006?

Start>Settings>FolderOptions>View. Be sure "Show All Files" is selected. If not, select it and click on Apply.

Start>Find>Files, key in Rb*.cab and press enter. If you see a Rbbad.cab you can delete it. The others, with 3 digit numbers as part of the name, are the backups. Maximize the window and then click on Edit>Details. Do the dates correspond to your last 5 starts of Windows? They should .......

Let us know what you find.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-11-2001 at 02:54 PM]


----------



## lilart (Apr 10, 1999)

Bryan, the dates do not correspond to my last 5 starts of Windows!! The old 2006 dates are still the first four listed---rb001, rb004, rb003, r002, and rb000, dated in this order: 6/29/06, 7/02/06, 7/01/06, 6/30/06, and 5/11/01. Now, what to do about this? Could this be the cause of some of my problems? Any help would be appreciated. I'll be away from my computer a few hours this afternoon, but try anything you might suggest as soon as I can later today. Thanks again. lilart


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Right click on each one that's dated in 2006 and select Delete to get rid of them. Then check for rb*.cab files in about 4 days and see if it doesn't start creating new ones dated correctly. I'm pretty sure it will and you should be fine. It should create one per day and only if you start Windows that day. 

Be sure to come back and let us know what happens.


----------



## lilart (Apr 10, 1999)

Bryan, The Rb's are finally in order, rb000, reb001, re002, and rb003 dated 5/11/01, 5/12/01, 5/13/01, and 5/14/01. The OCRAware window is gone and all seems to be running fine, except my defrag isn't solved yet. One thing I forgot to mention that was puzzling to me, was that during all the time crazy things were happening, 21 old e-mails that I had sent suddenly appeared in my Outlook Express. They were all 1999 e-mails that had been deleted at one time, probably in 1999. Half were dated with the 2006 date and the other half were dated 1999! Where were they hiding all this time? I thought when you deleted from e-mail that they were gone for good. Can you shed any light on that? I certain appreciate all the help I've you all have given me. You deserve high marks on solving this this mess I got myself into somehow, so thanks again. If you can give me a clue as to why those old messages came back, I'd like to know. lilart


----------

